# Das auto



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

I greci avranno truccato i conti, loro truccano le centraline e ci avvelenano coi gas...


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

E poi i zozzoni furbetti siamo noi italiani.............


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> I greci avranno truccato i conti, loro truccano le centraline e ci avvelenano coi gas...


Ma come? Loro son virtuosi... Lo scettro dei cialtroni corotti è solo dei greci... Neanche l'Eurobasket siam riusciti a vincere... Almeno in qualcosa siamo in numero 1.:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E poi i zozzoni furbetti siamo noi italiani.............


Vade retro... Prima i greci e dopo i greci... il caos...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vade retro... Prima i greci e dopo i greci... il caos...


Avete scatenato Nemesi


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Avete scatenato Nemesi


E poi dicono che i Greci non fanno un cazzo tutto il giorno... tze... Ci siamo straimpegnati per riuscirci


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> I greci avranno truccato i conti, loro truccano le centraline e ci avvelenano coi gas...


nulla di che.    semplicemente siamo stati coglioni noi sudeuropei a lasciargli così tanto campo da permettergli questi deliri di onnipotenza.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...ale-e-merkel-sapeva-delle-truffe-1174324.html


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla di che.    semplicemente *siamo stati coglioni noi sudeuropei a lasciargli così tanto campo da permettergli questi deliri di onnipotenza.*
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/polit...ale-e-merkel-sapeva-delle-truffe-1174324.html


purtroppo è vero...


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

su, non parlate così. 
Chi più degli italiani sanno, che certi giochi sono alla fine solo degli auto-goal? 
Aspetto all'ira dei verdi ... sono curiosa di leggere come saranno incavolati. 

Ecco, un po' di "Schadenfreude" in questo caso ci sta tutta ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Sienne, gli è che la VW è colpevole possono portare direttamente i libri contabili in tribunale, perchè tra risarcimenti ed ammende schioppano.

e il dubbio è che la VW sia stata beccata perchè l'ha fatta troppo fuori dal vaso, ma che pure le altre case non sia linde e pinte


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vade retro... Prima i greci e dopo i greci... il caos...


No no ce la giochiamo tra italiani e greci


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sienne, gli è che la VW è colpevole possono portare direttamente i libri contabili in tribunale, perchè tra risarcimenti ed ammende schioppano.
> 
> e il dubbio è che la VW sia stata beccata perchè l'ha fatta troppo fuori dal vaso, ma che pure le altre case non sia linde e pinte



Ciao

mi state piano piano rompendo le scatole. Sinceramente. Non è perché a me piace la lingua tedesca, allora simpatizzo e mi piace tutto il resto. Non sono scema a tal punto. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su, non parlate così.
> Chi più degli italiani sanno, che certi giochi sono alla fine solo degli auto-goal?
> ...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no ce la giochiamo tra italiani e greci


Eh... ma noi siam falliti prima e quindi siam campioni


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... ma noi siam falliti prima e quindi siam campioni


Eterni secondi ... Proprio dei gran sfigati siamo :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi state piano piano rompendo le scatole. Sinceramente. Non è perché a me piace la lingua tedesca, allora simpatizzo e mi piace tutto il resto. Non sono scema a tal punto.
> 
> ...


Io non volevo romperti le scatole... volevo fare come Miss Italia che le raccontava la bisnonna...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eterni secondi ... Proprio dei gran sfigati siamo :rotfl:


Come riusciamo noi in certe imprese non riesce nessuno:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come riusciamo noi in certe imprese non riesce nessuno:rotfl:


Ci tocca recuperare :mexican:... Poi ora ci si metton pure i tedeschi a far concorrenza


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Comunque,  non c'entra un cazzo, ma adoravo l'Audi A5...


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci tocca recuperare :mexican:... Poi ora ci si metton pure i tedeschi a far concorrenza


Eh.... l'ho notato....non si permettessero però...


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi state piano piano rompendo le scatole. Sinceramente. Non è perché a me piace la lingua tedesca, allora simpatizzo e mi piace tutto il resto. Non sono scema a tal punto.
> 
> ...


non è questione di piacere o non piacere.   è che siamo consapevoli di aver fatto fare alla Germania quello che le pareva e solitamente la Germania fa danno.

tu non c'entri.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è questione di piacere o non piacere.   è che siamo consapevoli di aver fatto fare alla Germania quello che le pareva e solitamente la Germania fa danno.
> 
> tu non c'entri.



Ciao

non ti rispondo ... che è meglio. 



sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ti rispondo ... che è meglio.
> 
> ...


Quoto... certe affermazioni fatte da noi italiani, non riesco neppure a leggerle. Pardon.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quoto... certe affermazioni fatte da noi italiani, non riesco neppure a leggerle. Pardon.


Però abbiate pazienza, ma noi italiani non siamo ne meglio ne peggio di nessun altro popolo e viceversa. In ogni etnia, popolazione, nazione ect ci sono persone oneste e non. Evidentemente i vertici della Wolswagen non lo sono. E' un dato di fatto. Punto. poi se il governo sapesse o meno, staremo a vedere in quel caso la cosa si aggraverebbe ulteriormente per enne motivi.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però abbiate pazienza, ma noi italiani non siamo ne meglio ne peggio di nessun altro popolo e viceversa. In ogni etnia, popolazione, nazione ect ci sono persone oneste e non. Evidentemente i vertici della Wolswagen non lo sono. E' un dato di fatto. Punto. poi se il governo sapesse o meno, staremo a vedere in quel caso la cosa si aggraverebbe ulteriormente per enne motivi.



Ciao

e che non lo notate neanche. Lo dici tu stessa e io questo non lo ho MAI negato! Cazzo! È la VW e sicuramente anche altri non beccati. Ma da qui ad arrivare che sono I TEDESCHI come nazione ce ne passa. Abbiate pazienza voi. Non tollero neanche che si dica che gli italiani sono mafiosi o ladri o pagliacci e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Poi arrivare pure a dire, che bisogna tenere d'occhio i TEDESCHI ... beh, mi fermo. Perché questo tocca il razzismo.


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e che non lo notate neanche. Lo dici tu stessa e io questo non lo ho MAI negato! Cazzo! È la VW e sicuramente anche altri non beccati. Ma da qui ad arrivare che sono I TEDESCHI come nazione ce ne passa. Abbiate pazienza voi. Non tollero neanche che si dica che gli italiani sono mafiosi o ladri o pagliacci e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Poi arrivare pure a dire, che bisogna tenere d'occhio i TEDESCHI ... beh, mi fermo. Perché questo tocca il razzismo.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io ho risposto a scared ... E a perplesso ... Non è il male il popolo tedesco ne quello italiano genericamente. In ogni popolo c'è il buono e il marcio. Punto.


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però abbiate pazienza, ma noi italiani non siamo ne meglio ne peggio di nessun altro popolo e viceversa. In ogni etnia, popolazione, nazione ect ci sono persone oneste e non. Evidentemente i vertici della Wolswagen non lo sono. E' un dato di fatto. Punto. poi se il governo sapesse o meno, staremo a vedere in quel caso la cosa si aggraverebbe ulteriormente per enne motivi.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e che non lo notate neanche. Lo dici tu stessa e io questo non lo ho MAI negato! Cazzo! È la VW e sicuramente anche altri non beccati. Ma da qui ad arrivare che sono I TEDESCHI come nazione ce ne passa. Abbiate pazienza voi. Non tollero neanche che si dica che gli italiani sono mafiosi o ladri o pagliacci e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Poi arrivare pure a dire, che bisogna tenere d'occhio i TEDESCHI ... beh, mi fermo. Perché questo tocca il razzismo.
> 
> ...


Comunque se ti fa stare meglio tra i titoli di un giornale ieri  spiccava "Anche la Germania ha la sua piccola Grecia, si chiama VW"... Inutile che proviate a rubarci la scena. Siamo sempre noi i primi e unici:mexican::rotfl:


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

Cui prodest?
All'industria automobilista USA in difficoltà contro uno dei più importanti produttori mondiali dell'auto.
Scandalo montato ad arte quando (quasi) tutti programmano i software per dare le migliori prestazioni alle prove banco sui rulli.
Che senso abbia poi negli USA confrontare in un test una Jetta e una Passat diesel in compagnia di una BMW x5 me lo devono spiegare.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

comunque a quanto pare è molto più interessante il crollo in borsa che le emissioni nell'ambiente


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cui prodest?
> All'industria automobilista USA in difficoltà contro uno dei più importanti produttori mondiali dell'auto.
> Scandalo montato ad arte quando (quasi) tutti programmano i software per dare le migliori prestazioni alle prove banco sui rulli.
> Che senso abbia poi negli USA confrontare in un test una Jetta e una Passat diesel in compagnia di una BMW x5 me lo devono spiegare.


Gli Usa di sicuro vogliono dare una bella botta al Industria Europea
http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/09/lamerica-ha-dichiarato-guerra-allindustria-automobilistica-europea.html


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e che non lo notate neanche. Lo dici tu stessa e io questo non lo ho MAI negato! Cazzo! È la VW e sicuramente anche altri non beccati. Ma da qui ad arrivare che sono I TEDESCHI come nazione ce ne passa. Abbiate pazienza voi. Non tollero neanche che si dica che gli italiani sono mafiosi o ladri o pagliacci e chi più ne ha più ne metta. *Poi arrivare pure a dire, che bisogna tenere d'occhio i TEDESCHI ..*. beh, mi fermo. Perché questo tocca il razzismo.
> 
> ...


Permetterai che storicamente una certa diffidenza come popolo se la sono pure meritata. E non parlo solo del nazismo, che coinvolse attivamente o passivamente un'intera nazione, e che comunque basterebbe anche. Questo senza nulla togliere al grande apporto culturale ed artistico che hanno saputo regalare al mondo.
Poi è chiaro che dire: i tedeschi o gli italiani o i greci sono così, non ha senso.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Permetterai che storicamente una certa diffidenza come popolo se la sono pure meritata. E non parlo solo del nazismo, che coinvolse attivamente o passivamente un'intera nazione, e che comunque basterebbe anche. Questo senza nulla togliere al grande apporto culturale ed artistico che hanno saputo regalare al mondo.
> Poi è chiaro che dire: i tedeschi o gli italiani o i greci sono così, non ha senso.



Ciao

non ti preoccupare, lo sanno pure loro, che anche se si ammazzassero ... e si eliminerebbero da soli per il bene altrui, la cosa non basterebbe. E questo si nota e trapela di continuo. Il dito c'è ... la colpa rimane, anche dopo generazioni. Nessuna differenziazione. È razzismo. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però abbiate pazienza, ma noi italiani non siamo ne meglio ne peggio di nessun altro popolo e viceversa. In ogni etnia, popolazione, nazione ect ci sono persone oneste e non. Evidentemente i vertici della Wolswagen non lo sono. E' un dato di fatto. Punto. poi se il governo sapesse o meno, staremo a vedere in quel caso la cosa si aggraverebbe ulteriormente per enne motivi.


Posso essere non d'accordo?:rotfl:
Noi siamo peggio della germania.Molto peggio.Noi siamo un paese di merda,e non è questione di onestà o meno,questione di indolenza,ineducazione,senza civico,e tante altre cose che ci rendono un paese di merda.
E siamo un paese di merda e non lo eravamo perchè questo paese è fatto di persone di merda.....
Ci riempiamo la bocca con la parola democrazia,quando in realtà non siamo fatti per la democrazia che intendiamo con il fare il cazzo che ci pare,e vince il più furbo........
Così stanno crescendo le nuove generazioni,senza rispetto per nulla,vecchi,donne,istituzioni,contano i soldi e la gnocca.PUNTO.
E se devo fregare  per star meglio sti cazzi tanto la legge tutela i disonesti...ed è drammaticamente vero...
Trovatemi un paese ridotto peggio di questo?con il senso civico di questo? pure l'INDIA... quattro pecorari ritardati di merda ci stanno prendendo a calci in culo da 3 anni,SONORAMENTE A CALCI IN CULO...e nessuno dice nulla....e se fossero stati tedeschi i due marò?americani?francesi?inglesi?
La classe politica?sono quello,e rappresentano esattamente quello che è la popolazione italica nella sua maggioranza,un popolo di egoisti,pronto solo a rompere il cazzo quando vengono toccati interessi personali e non quelli della collettività...!Li mandiamo a casa?quelli che arriveranno saranno come quelli che andranno via,il problema è la mentalità di questo paese...mentalità di MERDA.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ti preoccupare, lo sanno pure loro, che anche se si ammazzassero ... e si eliminerebbero da soli per il bene altrui, la cosa non basterebbe. E questo si nota e trapela di continuo. Il dito c'è ... la colpa rimane, anche dopo generazioni. Nessuna differenziazione. È razzismo.
> 
> ...


Non scherziamo, il razzismo è altra cosa. Ed è la parola più abusata che ci sia.
Il nazismo ha traviato l'anima di un intero popolo. Che ha una colpa storica immensa. Questo però non significa che le nuove generazioni debbano portarne il peso, ma semmai esserne consapevoli e capire il male che il loro popolo ha fatto ad un intero continente.


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2015)

Piech aveva detto, quando lo cacciarono, che non finiva li'. Ecco, si e' vendicato.
Resta il fatto che lo fanno tutte le case, avete notato che nessun concorrente ha detto 'bah'? Tutti li' belli coperti per  evitare che guardino in casa anche a loro. Poi, vogliamo confrontare le emissioni di un DODGE ram v8 5000 cc con una passat seppur taroccata?


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*IVanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> Piech aveva detto, quando lo cacciarono, che non finiva li'. Ecco, si e' vendicato.
> Resta il fatto che lo fanno tutte le case, avete notato che nessun concorrente ha detto 'bah'? Tutti li' belli coperti per  evitare che guardino in casa anche a loro. Poi, vogliamo confrontare le emissioni di un DODGE ram v8 5000 cc con una passat seppur taroccata?


Ma certo.Pure la storia di queste emissioni....una grande truffa....euro 1,euro 2 euro 3,eruo 6 ,euro vaffanculo.Ma la gente,sa la verità?la gente sa che le macchine che andavano a benzina super rossa inquinavano meno?inquinavano diversamente?la gente sa che ci sono studi dove è dimostrato che le particelle di piombo piccole di queste euro 0,1,2,3,4,5,6 rimangono nei polmoni?mentre qualle della benzina super degli anni 80 erano più grandi e quindi più facili da espellere?
la gente sa i danni che procura il benzene?
Tutti pecoroni...compramose la euro 6...tempo due anni e uscirà la euro 7...e con la eruo 6 ci vai a farti le pippe nel garage....una vergogna.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Piech aveva detto, quando lo cacciarono, che non finiva li'. Ecco, si e' vendicato.
> Resta il fatto che lo fanno tutte le case, avete notato che nessun concorrente ha detto 'bah'? Tutti li' belli coperti per  evitare che guardino in casa anche a loro. *Poi, vogliamo confrontare le emissioni di un DODGE ram v8 5000 cc con una passat seppur taroccata?*


vabbè stai paragonando l'emissione di una centrale termoelettrica alla caldaia di casa mia 
Qui il fatto grave è l'inganno, che poi anche gli altri barino può darsi... ma per ora la controprova non c'è. Altrimenti giochiamo a tutti ladri, nessun ladro.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non scherziamo, il razzismo è altra cosa. Ed è la parola più abusata che ci sia.
> Il nazismo ha traviato l'anima di un intero popolo. Che ha una colpa storica immensa. Questo però non significa che le nuove generazioni debbano portarne il peso, ma semmai esserne consapevoli e capire il male che il loro popolo ha fatto ad un intero continente.



Ciao

abusata un corno. Se tu (modo di dire) esprimi che fanno solo guai se non si controlla, significa che SONO (allora lo hanno nel DNA ... sono diversi in genetica). Non scherziamo veramente. Non farmi incavolare ... 

Dimmi, spiegati. Cosa dovrebbero fare ancora? 

Mi fermo. Perché ... tante cose vanno dimenticate ... sia di casa propria, sia in case di altri. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> abusata un corno. Se tu (modo di dire) esprimi che fanno solo guai se non si controlla, significa che SONO (allora lo hanno nel DNA ... sono diversi in genetica). Non scherziamo veramente. Non farmi incavolare ...
> 
> ...


Bè noi italiani siamo gli ultimi a poter criticare la germania...dovremmo ricordarci come ci siamo comportati durante le guerre mondiali....DI MERDA....!tanto per cambiaRE....


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè noi italiani siamo gli ultimi a poter criticare la germania...dovremmo ricordarci come ci siamo comportati durante le guerre mondiali....DI MERDA....!tanto per cambiaRE....



Ciao

sono discorsi sterili. Non portano a nulla. Continuare a puntare il dito, è solo nocivo. 
Hanno sbagliato tutti. Anche l'Italia, si. Ad esempio sostenendo Franco per farlo arrivare al potere. 
E cosa ha fatto Franco? ... Qualcuno si sente co-responsabile della sua dittatura decennale, per caso?

Lasciamo perdere certi discorsi, che portano solo ad avvelenare il sangue. 
Dobbiamo, se mai, imparare tutti dal passato, perché poteva capitare a tutti. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> abusata un corno.* Se tu (modo di dire) esprimi che fanno solo guai se non si controlla, significa che SONO (allora lo hanno nel DNA ... sono diversi in genetica)*. Non scherziamo veramente. Non farmi incavolare ...
> 
> ...


Ammesso che uno dica una cosa del genere, ci sono tanti altri fattori oltre al DNA che possono spiegare un'inclinazione di un popolo. Storici, antropologici, culturali, religiosi, geografici. Questo modo di puntare dritti al dna come causa di una differenziazione non ha alcun senso. Il razzismo biologico è l'arma degli imbecilli.
Poi ad ogni modo, dire che fanno solo guai se non li si controlla è ovviamente una cazzata solenne... ma dire che storicamente hanno generato negli altri popoli una certa diffidenza, è la verità. Sarà immotivata? Chissà...


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Gli Usa di sicuro vogliono dare una bella botta al Industria Europea*
> http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015...rra-allindustria-automobilistica-europea.html



Esattamente.


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono discorsi sterili. Non portano a nulla. Continuare a puntare il dito, è solo nocivo.
> Hanno sbagliato tutti. Anche l'Italia, si. Ad esempio sostenendo Franco per farlo arrivare al potere.
> ...


Dici?posso scrivere che può capitare a tutti...ma succede spesso a noi italiani di agire di merda?sarà un caso?


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però abbiate pazienza, ma noi italiani non siamo ne meglio ne peggio di nessun altro popolo e viceversa. In ogni etnia, popolazione, nazione ect ci sono persone oneste e non. Evidentemente i vertici della Wolswagen non lo sono. E' un dato di fatto. Punto. poi se il governo sapesse o meno, staremo a vedere in quel caso la cosa si aggraverebbe ulteriormente per enne motivi.


Ma infatti, a me ultimamente piace sentirmi cittadina Europea. Queste distinzioni non piacciono... 

Ma qui, se non ho letto male, si parla dei tedeschi in maniera discriminatoria, quando ogni popolo è bello, in quanto rappresenta una sfumatura, un colore, da cui attingere possibili pregi e difetti. 

Sono dispiaciuta per la situazione VW, ma non sono i tedeschi. Mi sembra di sentir dire: "ah, hai origini siciliane, allora sei mafiosa". La mafia è una cosa, la Sicilia altro. Al pari, la Volkswagen è una azienda produttrice di vetture, e non vedo come possa stereotipare i tedeschi. Tra l'altro non è che chi vi lavora sia solo di cittadinanza tedesca, la maggioranza, ma non tutti!

Inoltre, in una recente intervista, a Vicente Franco, uno dei ricercatori che ha effettuato lo studio da cui sono partite le indagini, afferma che lo scandalo non è circoscritto alla sola Vw, ma include altre sei case automobilistiche. 

Ora se una di queste 6 è italiana, che facciamo? Torniamo a dire "sono meglio io, tu sei peggio, ma la colpa è tua". Abbiamo un problema, che ricade su tutta l'Unione, affrontiamolo e dimostreremo la nostra grandezza. Non mi sovviene nessuno nella storia che ne abbia contribuito solo puntando il dito e lagnandosi. 

Non è riferito a te Fiammetta, ho solo risposto per chiarire. 

Spero che va tutto bene, un saluto


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?posso scrivere che può capitare a tutti...ma succede spesso a noi italiani di agire di merda?sarà un caso?



Ciao

non se ne esce, Oscuro. È l'ambiente che ci condiziona. E allo stesso tempo siamo noi che formiamo l'ambiente. 
La domanda è, come spezzare questo circolo vizioso. Solo la consapevolezza per avviare un cambiamento lo può fare. Ma conviene? ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non se ne esce, Oscuro. È l'ambiente che ci condiziona. E allo stesso tempo siamo noi che formiamo l'ambiente.
> La domanda è, come spezzare questo circolo vizioso. Solo la consapevolezza per avviare un cambiamento lo può fare. Ma conviene? ...
> ...


Sai come si spezza?incominciando dalla scuola,incominciando a formare sti pischelli,imponendo modelli positivi,non la solita velina con il culetto estroverso,o il solito calciatore con la cresta,il suv,e il gladiatore romano sul braccio....e cazzo.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai come si spezza?incominciando dalla scuola,incominciando a formare sti pischelli,imponendo modelli positivi,non la solita *velina con il culetto estroverso,o il solito calciatore con la cresta*,il suv,e il gladiatore romano sul braccio....e cazzo.


Non togliamo le basi, che poi certa gente senza le sue fondamenta potrebbe crollare! 

Non c'è bisogno di indagare, già è tutto scoperto, basta osservare. 

La lingua è la culla culturale di un popolo, bene partiamo dall'etimologia della parola: sfigato! Già capiremo le basi...


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non togliamo le basi, che poi certa gente senza le sue fondamenta potrebbe crollare!
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di indagare, già è tutto scoperto, basta osservare.
> 
> La lingua è la culla culturale di un popolo, bene partiamo dall'etimologia della parola: sfigato! Già capiremo le basi...


Appunto. Certa gente e certi giovani. Non tutti e non una generazione intera e non un popolo intero...


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non togliamo le basi, che poi certa gente senza le sue fondamenta potrebbe crollare!
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di indagare, già è tutto scoperto, basta osservare.
> 
> La lingua è la culla culturale di un popolo, bene partiamo dall'etimologia della parola: sfigato! Già capiremo le basi...


E si,perchè i modelli di riferimento poi diventano:il freddo,il libanese,il dandy,ciro,pietro Savastano,genny....perchè è così che funziona......Sarà che quando ero piccolo io avevo come mito il commisario Betti ,commissario di polizia interpretato dal gandissimo maurizio merli,che con grande sprezzo del pericolo inseguiva e catturava ogni tipo di criminale...pensa un pò....


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto. Certa gente e certi giovani. Non tutti e non una generazione intera e non un popolo intero...


E ma qui sono tanti....troppi.Infatti stamo con le pezze al culo.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto. *Certa gente e certi giovani. Non tutti* e non una generazione intera e non un popolo intero...


Quotone! :up: A me piace attingere dalle varie etnie e culture. Ma se io ti dovessi conoscere dal vivo, e tu avresti un gran pregio non mi verrebbe mai da dire "tutti i greci sono bravi, perché Eratò lo è", avrei un campione troppo scarno per farne una media. 

E' anche vero che oggi ai media piace la disinformazione e lo stereotipo... come quando la May parlò delle difficoltà del distribuire gli incentivi della Gran Bretagna, anche a chi pur facendo parte dell'Unione, non era comunque cittadino della nazione. La Stampa intitolò la notizia come:"Londra dichiara guerra agli italiani".Da lì ci fu una gara nell'affermare che tutti i londinesi erano degli str***i... ecc. 

Per me siamo prima persone, tengo conto solo dell'aggettivo straniero, come fonte di ricchezza per la mia persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè noi italiani siamo gli ultimi a poter criticare la germania...dovremmo ricordarci come ci siamo comportati durante le guerre mondiali....DI MERDA....!tanto per cambiaRE....


Posso dissentire...?  Ho molto rispetto per chi la guerra l'ha combattuta e subita.  Inoltre da italiana non mi sento ne superiore o inferiore a nessuna etnia o popolo.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,perchè i modelli di riferimento poi diventano:il freddo,il libanese,il dandy,ciro,pietro Savastano,genny....perchè è così che funziona......Sarà che quando ero piccolo io avevo come mito il commisario Betti ,commissario di polizia interpretato dal gandissimo maurizio merli,che con grande sprezzo del pericolo inseguiva e catturava ogni tipo di criminale...pensa un pò....


Ma per fortuna esiste ancora gente così. 

Io non guardo la tv, e mi piace tener conto dei contributi scientifici di Samantha Cristoforetti, ma so che altre ragazze ammirano Belen (pardon, riportare questi due nomi nella stessa frase mi sembra un insulto per la prima  ). 

Ad ogni modo ognuno sceglie, e mi incazzerei se si affermasse che tutte le italiane adorano Belen, perché Scared è diversa e così come Scared tante altre... 

Poi ognuno ovviamente riporta il proprio vissuto, le proprio esperienze. Ma appunto bisogna imparare a ritenerlo tale, spesso invece ci crediamo validi sostituti di fonti ufficiali. Io sarò ottimista ma punto al bicchiere mezzo pieno, la metà mezza vuota la vedo, ma tendo ad essere più speranzosa riguardo alla prima. Basta non dare importanza al bicchiere mezzo vuoto, anzi cercare di riempirlo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso dissentire...?  Ho molto rispetto per chi la guerra l'ha combattuta e subita.  Inoltre da italiana non mi sento ne superiore o inferiore a nessuna etnia o popolo.


Ma certo.:rotfl:Mio nonno è stato fatto prigioniero dai tedeschi...!Io purtroppo  mi vergogno di essere italiano...da un pò di tempo a sta parte...


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti io ho risposto a scared ... E a perplesso ... Non è il male il popolo tedesco ne quello italiano genericamente. In ogni popolo c'è il buono e il marcio. Punto.










di noi italiani lo fanno eccome di tutt'erbe un fascio.   quindi, siccome la VW non è solo un'azienda, ma anche un simbolo dell'efficienza e dello stile tedesco e persino una città (Wolfsburg) adesso si prendono il boomerang in faccia.

Poi sì è probabile che anche le altre case automobilistiche abbiano degli scheletri negli armadi.  e sì è verosimile che gli USA abbiano tutto l'interesse ad affossare VW, non lo metto in dubbio anche se siamo a livello di supposizioni.

Resta il fatto che il moralista con la contabilità dei bordelli sotto la scrivania alla Alberto Sordi, se viene scoperto non può indignarsi.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma per fortuna esiste ancora gente così.
> 
> Io non guardo la tv, e mi piace tener conto dei contributi scientifici di Samantha Cristoforetti, ma so che altre ragazze ammirano Belen (pardon, riportare questi due nomi nella stessa frase mi sembra un insulto per la prima  ).
> 
> ...


gli stati etici che impongono il modello ai giovani si chiamano dittature.   prego osservare ad esempio una Corea del Nord per meglio capire che intendo.

il rischio della libertà è che qualcuno ne abusi.    questo è quello che andrebbe insegnato nelle scuole ed anche fuori.

per questo ci creiamo da soli un sistema di pesi e contrappesi per impedire che qualcuno imponga un modello artefatto, che sia Belen o la donna (e l'uomo) tutto d'un pezzo.

Anche se pare brutto, non puoi impoorre nemmeno Samantha Cristoforetti come modelio.   perchè sarebbe un'imposizione fine a se stessa.

devi proporre una parabola di vita.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli stati etici che impongono il modello ai giovani si chiamano dittature.   prego osservare ad esempio una Corea del Nord per meglio capire che intendo.
> 
> il rischio della libertà è che qualcuno ne abusi.    questo è quello che andrebbe insegnato nelle scuole ed anche fuori.
> 
> ...


Era per far un esempio su ciò che appare, e ciò che è. Non una parabola


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> di noi italiani lo fanno eccome di tutt'erbe un fascio.   quindi, siccome la VW non è solo un'azienda, ma anche un simbolo dell'efficienza e dello stile tedesco e persino una città (Wolfsburg) adesso si prendono il boomerang in faccia.
> 
> Poi sì è probabile che anche le altre case automobilistiche abbiano degli scheletri negli armadi.  e sì è verosimile che gli USA abbiano tutto l'interesse ad affossare VW, non lo metto in dubbio anche se siamo a livello di supposizioni.
> 
> Resta il fatto che il moralista con la contabilità dei bordelli sotto la scrivania alla Alberto Sordi, se viene scoperto non può indignarsi.



Ciao

ma io me la prendo con tutti, che lo fanno ... :rotfl:... senza distinzione. 
È questo che non hai capito. Non c'è nessun partito da difendere. 
Poi, proprio lo Spiegel ... non so a quale carta corrisponde in italiano.


sienne


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Era per far un esempio su ciò che appare, e ciò che è. Non una parabola


invece serve proprio la parabola.    i sapiens sono animali da gregge, tendenzialmente.

se vuoi modificare dei comportamenti distorsivi, devi proporre un percorso.   sempre prendendo il caso della Cristoforetti.

Cosa significa una vita come la sua?

studio,impegno,costanza,determinazione.    significa anche considerare degli sfigati quelli che si strinano in discoteca tutti i sabati e valorizzare chi magari la domenica si "sacrifica" a studiare e a prepararsi.

significa perchè no considerarla anche "figa".    intendo proprio in senso estetico.   perchè se vuoi combattere il modello plastificato della Belen, devi proporre come vincente il modello magari imperfetto ma umano della Cristoforetti.

devi al contempo combattere il pregiudizio per cui la bella ragazza vistosa dev'essere per forza scema.  perchè esiste anche questo e si sa.

il percorso che ci ha portato a vedere Belen come modello vincente è partito molti decenni fa.   non pensiate che sia roba fatta in 4 minuti.


se volete controbatterlo, prendete in considerazione il fatto che ci vorrà del tempo.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> invece serve proprio la parabola.    i sapiens sono animali da gregge, tendenzialmente.
> 
> se vuoi modificare dei comportamenti distorsivi, devi proporre un percorso.   sempre prendendo il caso della Cristoforetti.
> 
> ...


Quoto ovviamente tutto, ma appunto perché sono conscia dell'impegno che ci vuole: un passo alla volta. 

Inoltre ora sarò estrema, ma non penso che la vecchia generazione possa modificare un modello istituito(e su più fronti continua a  starci anche bene), ma chi potrà si sta ancora formando. 

Ma è un discorso che mi tocca così profondamente, che non penso di poterlo risolvere in un click, ed un post sarebbe troppo misero per citarne anche solo i punti essenziali.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io me la prendo con tutti, che lo fanno ... :rotfl:... senza distinzione.
> È questo che non hai capito. Non c'è nessun partito da difendere.
> ...


credo possa corrispondere all'Espresso, qui da noi.

Sienne qui quello che non è chiaro è che la questione è pesante.   stiamo assistendo da anni ad un progressivo appiattimento della sedicente UE ai desiderata tedeschi.

scoprire che lorsignori fanno esattamente quello che biasimano negli altri popoli europei, permettimi di sbatterglielo in faccia senza ritegno.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quoto ovviamente tutto, ma appunto perché sono conscia dell'impegno che ci vuole: un passo alla volta.
> 
> Inoltre ora sarò estrema, ma non penso che la vecchia generazione possa modificare un modello istituito(e su più fronti continua a  starci anche bene), ma chi potrà si sta ancora formando.
> 
> Ma è un discorso che mi tocca così profondamente, che non penso di poterlo risolvere in un click, ed un post sarebbe troppo misero per citarne anche solo i punti essenziali.


il concetto originale di rivoluzione sta proprio in questo.    ovvero sovvertire un sistema cristallizzato e funzionale alle esigenze ed ai gusti di una generazione.

per paradossale che sia, il discorso che stiamo facendo ci porta indietro sui nostri passi.   quando c'era una formale ignoranza, nel senso che le persone lasciavano presto la scuola o non vi andavano affatto, eppure esisteva un rispetto ed una considerazione per la cultura e lo studio che oggi abbiamo dimenticato.

questo a dimostrazione che la storia non è lineare ma ciclica.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo possa corrispondere all'Espresso, qui da noi.
> 
> Sienne qui quello che non è chiaro è che la questione è pesante.   stiamo assistendo da anni ad un progressivo appiattimento della sedicente UE ai desiderata tedeschi.
> 
> scoprire che lorsignori fanno esattamente quello che biasimano negli altri popoli europei, permettimi di sbatterglielo in faccia senza ritegno.



Ciao

La Germania è sicuramente forte e occupa un ruolo centrale in Europa. Ha tante pecche, ma è economicamente forte. Verissimo. Se credi che in Europa sia possibile che si arrivi ad un unico potere che "regna" il continente, credo che ti sbagli. Non è mai esistito in Europa ciò e non è neanche possibile. Massimo massimo, dovrebbe trovare l'accordo con un altro paese forte, come la Francia. Ma è populismo e serve solo a fare paura. Lei da sola, non va da nessuna parte. Ha bisogno degli altri e gli altri di lei. Piano piano, i vari nodi arrivano al pettine ... un po' ovunque ... il pendolo ancora oscilla fortemente. 

Come vedi, il lavoro di integrazione  per un nuovo sentire che sia europeo, è un percorso lunghissimo e difficile. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2015)

C.V.D: ora la BMW, in attesa del prossimo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> C.V.D: ora la BMW, in attesa del prossimo...


uscirà la Mercedes


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*Le*



Nobody ha detto:


> uscirà la Mercedes


le fiat no,fanno già schifo al cazzo così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> le fiat no,fanno già schifo al cazzo così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


le Fiat inquinano a prescindere :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> le Fiat inquinano a prescindere :rotfl:


Alla vista.:rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

ma anche da noi il divieto di circolazione degli euro 0, 1, 2 etc. per inquinare meno pare fosse una colossale balla per incentivare le rottamazioni (e alzare le quotazioni in borsa)


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> La Germania è sicuramente forte e occupa un ruolo centrale in Europa. Ha tante pecche, ma è economicamente forte. Verissimo. Se credi che in Europa sia possibile che si arrivi ad un unico potere che "regna" il continente, credo che ti sbagli. Non è mai esistito in Europa ciò e non è neanche possibile. Massimo massimo, dovrebbe trovare l'accordo con un altro paese forte, come la Francia. Ma è populismo e serve solo a fare paura. Lei da sola, non va da nessuna parte. Ha bisogno degli altri e gli altri di lei. Piano piano, i vari nodi arrivano al pettine ... un po' ovunque ... il pendolo ancora oscilla fortemente.
> 
> ...


il sentire europeo non esiste, è un'illusione che fareste bene tutti a togliervi dalla testa.   e non mi sbaglio quando dico che siamo GIA' adesso all'unico potere.  nei fatti è così e anche la Francia è subalterna.

e la situazione attuale dei clandestini ne è ulteriore prova.   sia della dominazione tedesca sia del fatto che stanno facendo danno.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> le fiat no,fanno già schifo al cazzo così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Nobody ha detto:


> le Fiat inquinano a prescindere :rotfl:


la Fiat ora è mezza americana, se Nobody ha ragione, non uscirà.


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*

Tornando ad essere seri,ora anche la bmw e skoda.Sono pronto a scomettere che sono coinvolte molte più casa automobilistiche.Strano non si parli ancora di ferrari e lamborghini.....


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tornando ad essere seri,ora anche la bmw e skoda.Sono pronto a scomettere che sono coinvolte molte più casa automobilistiche.Strano non si parli ancora di ferrari e lamborghini.....


la Ferrari ormai è americana col gruppo fiat, non la toccheranno mai secondo me. La Lamborghini rischia perchè di fatto è crucca. Ma poi le supersportive mi sa che le lasceranno in pace.


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2015)

Grande direttore! 
http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/09/deutsche-requiem-mori-dingordigia.html


----------



## Zod (25 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la Ferrari ormai è americana col gruppo fiat, non la toccheranno mai secondo me. La Lamborghini rischia perchè di fatto è crucca. Ma poi le supersportive mi sa che le lasceranno in pace.


Il problema è solo sui diesel che sono motori intrinsecamente sporchi. Hanno trovato mille palliativi, valvole EGR, filtri FAP, DPF, etc. Ma il diesel rimane un motore sporco. Ciò che si era fatto di buono per l'ambiente sui benzina con il catalizzatore è stato vanificato dalla diffusione dei motori diesel, le cui soluzioni ecologiche hanno del grottesco, dal sistema che ributta nel motore i gas di scarico, a quello del filtro che accumula elementi inquinanti e li scarica poi nell'ambiente tutti in una volta quando è pieno.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2015)

Lettera ai concessionari italiani di non vendere più quelle autohttp://www.corriere.it/economia/15_settembre_26/volkswagen-lettera-concessionari-italiani-non-vendete-quelle-auto-ea13e396-6491-11e5-a4ea-e1b331475bf0.shtml


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lettera ai concessionari italiani di non vendere più quelle autohttp://www.corriere.it/economia/15_...to-ea13e396-6491-11e5-a4ea-e1b331475bf0.shtml


riguarda solo una manciata di auto immatricolabili euro5 come km zero
Non è più possibile vendere auto nuove che non siano euro6


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*SI*

A quanto sembra la differenza fra euro 5 ed euro 6 è un filtro truffa..e tutti ne erano a conoscenza.
Ma sicuramente c'è chi ne sa più di me...:rotfl::rotfl:
Intanto...un filtro antiparticolato segna la differenza fra euro 5 ed euro 6....


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

in sintesi mi pare che il diesel anni fa fosse il combustibile di motori solo a grossa cilindrata o camion, costasse la metà circa della benzina ma avesse tipo un superbollo, a causa delle emissioni 
poi si sono inventati il diesel pulito, che è diventato costoso quasi come la benzina, via il superbollo non più giustificato dalla differenza di emissioni, anche cilindrate piccole a diesel...e ora si scopre che il diesel pulito non è poi così pulito:singleeye:
insomma alla fine mi sembra una serie di balle inanellate nel corso degli anni a fini esclusivamente commerciali, o sbaglio?


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in sintesi mi pare che il diesel anni fa fosse il combustibile di motori solo a grossa cilindrata o camion, costasse la metà circa della benzina ma avesse tipo un superbollo, a causa delle emissioni
> poi si sono inventati il diesel pulito, che è diventato costoso quasi come la benzina, via il superbollo non più giustificato dalla differenza di emissioni, anche cilindrate piccole a diesel...*e ora si scopre che il diesel pulito non è poi così pulito:singleeye:
> insomma alla fine mi sembra una serie di balle inanellate nel corso degli anni a fini esclusivamente commercial*i, o sbaglio?


Ma infatti, bruciare gasolio e non inquinare penso sia impossibile. Qui il discorso è solo legato all'inganno perpetrato, per cui dichiari una cosa fasulla e per far ciò hai dovuto truccare un software.
L'unica cosa che non inquina è l'auto elettrica, ammettendo come in Danimarca da quest'anno, che l'energia con cui le ricarichi sia totalmente prodotta da fonti ecologiche  come vento sole e maree.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti, bruciare gasolio e non inquinare penso sia impossibile. Qui il discorso è solo legato all'inganno perpetrato, per cui dichiari una cosa fasulla e per far ciò hai dovuto truccare un software.
> L'unica cosa che non inquina è l'auto elettrica, ammettendo come in Danimarca da quest'anno, che l'energia con cui le ricarichi sia totalmente prodotta da fonti ecologiche  come vento sole e maree.


ma mi pare che sia un problema smaltire la batteria quando si esaurisce (che tra l'altro costa parecchio, qualche migliaia di €)


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*free*



free ha detto:


> in sintesi mi pare che il diesel anni fa fosse il combustibile di motori solo a grossa cilindrata o camion, costasse la metà circa della benzina ma avesse tipo un superbollo, a causa delle emissioni
> poi si sono inventati il diesel pulito, che è diventato costoso quasi come la benzina, via il superbollo non più giustificato dalla differenza di emissioni, anche cilindrate piccole a diesel...e ora si scopre che il diesel pulito non è poi così pulito:singleeye:
> insomma alla fine mi sembra una serie di balle inanellate nel corso degli anni a fini esclusivamente commerciali, o sbaglio?



Free una truffa.Si chiama così.Ci hanno più o meno costretto a cambiare auto per circolare 365 giorni l'anno..ma in realtà son tutte ero 5...mascherate da euro 6 con un filtro che non serve a un cazzo....se non a peggiorare le prestazioni delle auto.
Adesso la morale quale sarebbe?che per stare dentro queste norme dovrebbero lavorare sui parametri delle centraline...ma così facendo le auto perderebbero dai 20 cavalli ai 40....


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free una truffa.Si chiama così.Ci hanno più o meno costretto a cambiare auto per circolare 365 giorni l'anno..ma in realtà son tutte ero 5...mascherate da euro 6 con un filtro che non serve a un cazzo....se non a peggiorare le prestazioni delle auto.Adesso la morale quale sarebbe?che per stare dentro queste norme dovrebbero lavorare sui parametri delle centraline...ma così facendo le auto perderebbero dai 20 cavalli ai 40....


Per forza diventerebbero tutte meno potenti... Ma la truffa nei confronti di chi ha comprato un auto con certo tipo di prestazioni e alla fine, in seguito al richiamo, se la ritroverà diversa? Non son esperta di macchine ma è quello che mi è venuto in mente...


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free una truffa.Si chiama così.Ci hanno più o meno costretto a cambiare auto per circolare 365 giorni l'anno..ma in realtà son tutte ero 5...mascherate da euro 6 *con un filtro che non serve a un cazzo..*..se non a peggiorare le prestazioni delle auto.
> Adesso la morale quale sarebbe?che per stare dentro queste norme dovrebbero lavorare sui parametri delle centraline...ma così facendo le auto perderebbero dai 20 cavalli ai 40....


ma non è vero...a chi l'ha venduto serve, eccome!


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Per forza diventerebbero tutte meno potenti... Ma la truffa nei confronti di chi ha comprato un auto con certo tipo di prestazioni e alla fine, in seguito al richiamo, se la ritroverà diversa? Non son esperta di macchine ma è quello che mi è venuto in mente...


Esatto.Infatti sono curioso di vedere come va a finire....!Tu hai comprato una macchina con  determinate caratteristiche...adesso se vogliono rientrare nel limite per le emissioni,L'UNICA COSA che possono fare in tempi brevi è cambiare i parametri di gestione delle centraline....inevitabilmente la stessa auto avrà dei cali prestazioni non indifferenti....!
La verità è che l'unica auto che non inquina è l'auto elettrica,ma le case petrolifere osteggiano da sempre questi sistemi alternativi e direi ovviamente.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> ma non è vero...a chi l'ha venduto serve, eccome!


Ha fatto bene chi se ne è sempre fregato...tolto il catalizzatori e i precatalizzatori....non è un bel messaggio...ma ci ha solo guadagnato.:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Infatti sono curioso di vedere come va a finire....!Tu hai comprato una macchina con  determinate caratteristiche...adesso se vogliono rientrare nel limite per le emissioni,L'UNICA COSA che possono fare in tempi brevi è cambiare i parametri di gestione delle centraline....inevitabilmente la stessa auto avrà dei cali prestazioni non indifferenti....!
> La verità è che l'unica auto che non inquina è l'auto elettrica,ma le case petrolifere osteggiano da sempre questi sistemi alternativi e direi ovviamente.


Io aspettero' i commenti di quelli che faranno l'intervento. Se davvero finira' cosi', mi vedono col binocolo...


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene chi se ne è sempre fregato...tolto il catalizzatori e i precatalizzatori....non è un bel messaggio...ma ci ha solo guadagnato.:rotfl:



giusto...io toglierei anche la targa, per essere più tranquilli


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi pare che sia un problema smaltire la batteria quando si esaurisce (che tra l'altro costa parecchio, qualche migliaia di €)


Si, lo smaltimento va fatto in strutture idonee. I costi sono per ora più elevati ma se si vuole abbattere l'inquinamento, almeno inizialmente bisogna investire.
La Danimarca ha speso, ma ora guadagnerà. Tutta l'energia che le necessita è pulita.


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Io aspettero' i commenti di quelli che faranno l'intervento. Se davvero finira' cosi', mi vedono col binocolo...



e come pensi possa finire se non così?


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, lo smaltimento va fatto in strutture idonee. I costi sono per ora più elevati ma se si vuole abbattere l'inquinamento, almeno inizialmente bisogna investire.
> La Danimarca ha speso, ma ora guadagnerà. Tutta l'energia che le necessita è pulita.



e l'auto a idrogeno dov'è finita?
si inquina per produrlo?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> giusto...io toglierei anche la targa, per essere più tranquilli


Ti invito a provare:vai dal tuo meccanico di fiducia,togli i catalizzatore alla tua auto...sopratutto se ha più di 70mila km e fai montare un tubo dritto.....poi fammi sapere se l'auto va peggio o meglio....se consuma più o meno....


----------



## ivanl (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> e come pensi possa finire se non così?


Le centraline di un E5 sono identiche ad un E6, cambia il filtro...lo mettono alle E5, spendono migliaia di euro a macchina e lasciano i parametri inalterati...


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*MA*



Nobody ha detto:


> Si, lo smaltimento va fatto in strutture idonee. I costi sono per ora più elevati ma se si vuole abbattere l'inquinamento, almeno inizialmente bisogna investire.
> La Danimarca ha speso, ma ora guadagnerà. Tutta l'energia che le necessita è pulita.


Nob come ti spieghi che un auto elettrica costa più del doppio a parità di modello e optional?


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

Comunque, chi pensa veramente all'ambiente non compra una macchina diesel. 

Sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> Le centraline di un E5 sono identiche ad un E6, cambia il filtro...lo mettono alle E5, spendono migliaia di euro a macchina e lasciano i parametri inalterati...


E ma sei fuori norma...sembra che qui filtro sia una truffa....in realtà non serviva a nulla ma truccavano i rilevamenti delle emissioni.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti invito a provare:vai dal tuo meccanico di fiducia,togli i catalizzatore alla tua auto...sopratutto se ha più di 70mila km e fai montare un tubo dritto.....poi fammi sapere se l'auto va peggio o meglio....se consuma più o meno....


ma io adesso ho ancora il cess...ops!, la polo a benzina...anche per le benzina?


----------



## oscuro (28 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> ma io adesso ho ancora il cess...ops!, la polo a benzina...anche per le benzina?



Su un auto a benzina di piccola cilindrata i miglioramenti sono meno sensibili...ma se hai superato i 70mila...la differenza dovresti sentirla....


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob come ti spieghi che un auto elettrica costa più del doppio a parità di modello e optional?


Bella domanda... in parte credo sia per motivi commerciali, finora il mercato ho voluto favorire il motore a scoppio e il consumo di petrolio. 
Negli USA molte auto elettriche vibrano e fanno lo stesso rumore dei motori spinti a benzina, per darne l'idea al guidatore.
L'accelerazione e il freno motore di un motore elettrico sono DIO. Le accoppi al ruggito e alle vibrazioni di una lamborghini ed è fatta :singleeye:


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bella domanda... in parte credo sia per motivi commerciali, finora il mercato ho voluto favorire il motore a scoppio e il consumo di petrolio.
> Negli USA molte auto elettriche vibrano e fanno lo stesso rumore dei motori spinti a benzina, per darne l'idea al guidatore.
> L'accelerazione e il freno motore di un motore elettrico sono DIO. Le accoppi al ruggito e alle vibrazioni di una lamborghini ed è fatta :singleeye:


Costano le batterie, che infatti non vengono praticamente vendute. Ti vendono la macchina con le batterie, ma le batterie restano loro, se le riprenderanno e te le sostituiranno gratuitamente quando avranno perso efficienza. Attualmente la massima autonomia è sui 400 km, poi devi ricaricare, e ci vuole tempo. Altro problema. L'elettrico partirà alla grande quando le batterie costeranno meno e si ricaricheranno in cinque minuti. Dovranno anche avere degli accorgimenti particolari in quanto un pacco batterie che finisce in mare non è molto ecologico.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Costano le batterie, che infatti non vengono praticamente vendute. Ti vendono la macchina con le batterie, ma le batterie restano loro, se le riprenderanno e te le sostituiranno gratuitamente quando avranno perso efficienza. Attualmente la massima autonomia è sui 400 km, poi devi ricaricare, e ci vuole tempo. Altro problema. L'elettrico partirà alla grande quando le batterie costeranno meno e si ricaricheranno in cinque minuti. Dovranno anche avere degli accorgimenti particolari in quanto un pacco batterie che finisce in mare non è molto ecologico.


Non è che se finisce in mare il contenuto in olio del carter motore e del cambio, i vari filtri ed il serbatoio del carburante di un motore convenzionale sia meglio, senza contare le migliaia di carrette del mare (petroliere) che ogni tanto combinano qualche disastro, giusto per rifornirci della "sacra linfa".
Gli è che i motori a combustione interna sono antiquati come sistema di propulsione, hanno un rendimento medio del 30-35% ed è per questo che non prende piede l' idrogeno per sostituire la benzina che oltre ad essere pericolosissimo nel trasporto, deve essere prodotto in centrali che consumano un sacco di energia, in un bilancio folle dal punto di vista razionale.
I motori elettrici hanno un rendimento superiore al 90%, in termini di prestazioni a parità di energia impiegata non c'è storia, i vecchi motori disel o otto, concepiti come idea alla fine del XIX° secolo, sono appena un po' meglio della macchina a vapore.
Il problema delle batterie potrebbe essere risolto a livello industriale se ci fosse un reale interesse a svilupparle. Nel caso dei telefoni cellulari in pochia anni si sono fatti miglioramenti enormi, chi si ricorda dei mostruosi micro tac di solo pochi anni fa?
Il problema è politico, sembra un luogo comune ma è così. A livello aziendale delle case automobilistiche che si sono crogiolate per anni nel tentativo di migliorare e promuovere un motore (il disel) che nasce sporco e tarato in partenza. Hanno sbagliato politica aziendale. Ora tutti ne pagheremo le conseguenze, vedrete.
Un altro errore sta ovviamente nelle politiche nazionali e comunitarie che oblunate da inconfessabili interessi hanno insistito nell' assecondare e nel favorire questi inconcepibili errori.
Non ultima la faccenda paradossale dell' effetto serra, da ridurre per la politica, che però fa' pochissimo per liberarci dalla nefasta (anche politicamente) necessità dell' oro nero.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che se finisce in mare il contenuto in olio del carter motore e del cambio, i vari filtri ed il serbatoio del carburante di un motore convenzionale sia meglio, senza contare le migliaia di carrette del mare (petroliere) che ogni tanto combinano qualche disastro, giusto per rifornirci della "sacra linfa".
> Gli è che i motori a combustione interna sono antiquati come sistema di propulsione, hanno un rendimento medio del 30-35% ed è per questo che non prende piede l' idrogeno per sostituire la benzina che oltre ad essere pericolosissimo nel trasporto, deve essere prodotto in centrali che consumano un sacco di energia, in un bilancio folle dal punto di vista razionale.
> I motori elettrici hanno un rendimento superiore al 90%, in termini di prestazioni a parità di energia impiegata non c'è storia, i vecchi motori disel o otto, concepiti come idea alla fine del XIX° secolo, sono appena un po' meglio della macchina a vapore.
> Il problema delle batterie potrebbe essere risolto a livello industriale se ci fosse un reale interesse a svilupparle. Nel caso dei telefoni cellulari in pochia anni si sono fatti miglioramenti enormi, chi si ricorda dei mostruosi micro tac di solo pochi anni fa?
> ...


È una questione di evoluzione tecnologica, per le batterie ancora non ci siamo. Non puoi cavare sangue da una rapa, altrimenti se il progresso era sufficiente ad ottenere risultati apprezzabili avrebbero reso il diesel poco inquinante e più efficiente. Le batterie sono oggetto di ricerca da molti anni e sono uno dei business del futuro, in quanto al momento è questo che si prevede, automobili elettriche con un pacco batterie efficiente. La Toyota ha sviluppato un ibrido per far fronte ai limiti delle batterie. Ora stanno tentando con batterie a condensatore a carica rapida e scarica lenta. Secondo me se una tecnologia si presenta subito funzionale allora può essere adottata e migliorata di molto nel tempo. Ma se una tecnologia mostra da subito grossi limiti funzionali, per quanto la si possa migliorare, difficilmente si guadagnerà il futuro. Tanto vale elettrificare le strade come le piste Polistil.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> È una questione di evoluzione tecnologica, per le batterie ancora non ci siamo. Non puoi cavare sangue da una rapa, altrimenti se il progresso era sufficiente ad ottenere risultati apprezzabili avrebbero reso il diesel poco inquinante e più efficiente. Le batterie sono oggetto di ricerca da molti anni e sono uno dei business del futuro, in quanto al momento è questo che si prevede, automobili elettriche con un pacco batterie efficiente. La Toyota ha sviluppato un ibrido per far fronte ai limiti delle batterie. Ora stanno tentando con batterie a condensatore a carica rapida e scarica lenta. Secondo me se una tecnologia si presenta subito funzionale allora può essere adottata e migliorata di molto nel tempo. Ma se una tecnologia mostra da subito grossi limiti funzionali, per quanto la si possa migliorare, difficilmente si guadagnerà il futuro. Tanto vale elettrificare le strade come le piste Polistil.


Le batterie si prestano a miglioramenti tecnologici, (non lo dico io). Senza contare all' abbinamento di altre tecnologie.
Inoltre non si è tenuto conto del fotovoltaico, le auto hanno anche una superfice che anzichè arroventarsi al sole inutilmente potrebbe essere sfruttata, alcuni laboratori stanno mettendo a punto persino vernici fotosensibili. Siamo solo all' inizio.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le batterie si prestano a miglioramenti tecnologici, (non lo dico io). Senza contare all' abbinamento di altre tecnologie.
> Inoltre non si è tenuto conto del fotovoltaico, le auto hanno anche una superfice che anzichè arroventarsi al sole inutilmente potrebbe essere sfruttata, alcuni laboratori stanno mettendo a punto persino vernici fotosensibili. Siamo solo all' inizio.



Ciao

infatti, si sta pensando già da tempo nelle varie direzioni. Basta pensare allo svizzero Piccard, ad esempio ... 
E ce ne sono tanti altri ancora. 




sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Costano le batterie, che infatti non vengono praticamente vendute. Ti vendono la macchina con le batterie, ma le batterie restano loro, se le riprenderanno e te le sostituiranno gratuitamente quando avranno perso efficienza. Attualmente la massima autonomia è sui 400 km, poi devi ricaricare, e ci vuole tempo. Altro problema. L'elettrico partirà alla grande quando le batterie costeranno meno e si ricaricheranno in cinque minuti. Dovranno anche avere degli accorgimenti particolari in quanto un pacco batterie che finisce in mare non è molto ecologico.


Le batterie per auto costano ed hanno quell'autonomia perchè per ora vogliono così... quando c'è interesse una tecnologia del genere si sviluppa velocemente.
Sull'inquinamento e i rendimenti forniti, lasciamo perdere... complessivamente non c'è proprio storia tra un motore endotermico e l'elettrico. Chiaro, se non si è così dementi da scaricare le batterie in mare...


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le batterie per auto costano ed hanno quell'autonomia perchè per ora vogliono così... quando c'è interesse una tecnologia del genere si sviluppa velocemente.
> Sull'inquinamento lasciamo perdere... complessivamente non c'è proprio storia tra la tecnologia attuale e l'elettrico. Chiaro, se non si è così dementi da scaricare le batterie in mare...



Ciao

i costi calano, se c'è l'interesse. Me ne intendo solo per quanto riguardano le biciclette elettriche. La prima la pagai oltre 5000 Fr. qualche anno fa. L'ultima, quest'anno, l'ho pagata 2400 Fr. con prestazioni decisamente migliori anche per quanto riguarda la batteria. Piano piano la strada si sta facendo. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *i costi calano, se c'è l'interesse. *Me ne intendo solo per quanto riguardano le biciclette elettriche. La prima la pagai oltre 5000 Fr. qualche anno fa. L'ultima, quest'anno, l'ho pagata 2400 Fr. con prestazioni decisamente migliori anche per quanto riguarda la batteria. Piano piano la strada si sta facendo.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Calano i costi e migliora la tecnologia. Per ora il mercato punta tutto sulla trazione benzina/gasolio. Quando decideranno di andare sull'elettrico, le batterie dureranno molto, costeranno meno e si ricaricheranno velocemente.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esatto. Calano i costi e migliora la tecnologia. Per ora il mercato punta tutto sulla trazione benzina/gasolio. Quando decideranno di andare sull'elettrico, le batterie dureranno molto, costeranno meno e si ricaricheranno velocemente.


E i treni arriveranno in orario 
Guardate che la prima macchina a raggiungere i 100 km/h fu una macchina elettrica eh.
Le macchine elettriche saranno il futuro tra vent'anni, non prima


----------



## ivanl (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esatto. Calano i costi e migliora la tecnologia. Per ora il mercato punta tutto sulla trazione benzina/gasolio. Quando decideranno di andare sull'elettrico, le batterie dureranno molto, costeranno meno e si ricaricheranno velocemente.


la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata c'e'? :carneval:


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le batterie si prestano a miglioramenti tecnologici, (non lo dico io). Senza contare all' abbinamento di altre tecnologie.
> Inoltre non si è tenuto conto del fotovoltaico, le auto hanno anche una superfice che anzichè arroventarsi al sole inutilmente potrebbe essere sfruttata, alcuni laboratori stanno mettendo a punto persino vernici fotosensibili. Siamo solo all' inizio.


L'energia che puoi raccogliere coprendo un'auto di pannelli è trascurabile


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E i treni arriveranno in orario
> Guardate che la prima macchina a raggiungere i 100 km/h fu una macchina elettrica eh.
> Le macchine elettriche saranno il futuro tra vent'anni, non prima


I treni arrivano già in orario. Non qui, ma in molti paesi civili si 
Le macchine elettriche saranno il futuro quando il mercato deciderà... domani o tra vent'anni.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata c'e'? :carneval:


va a energia solare


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L'energia che puoi raccogliere coprendo un'auto di pannelli è trascurabile


 -era - trascurabile, però tutto fa' brodo, se devi migliorare.
Poi se il concetto è che vuoi andare a 200 kmh con un hammer, certo, è trascurabile.

E' la nostra idea di automobile e di spostamento che è da rivedere, prima di tutto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



spleen ha detto:


> -era - trascurabile.
> Poi se il concetto è che vuoi andare a 200 kmh con un hammer, certo, è trascurabile.
> 
> E' la nostra idea di automobile e di spostamento che è da rivedere, prima di tutto.


Ci vorranno anni....


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vorranno anni....


Sicuro che ci vorrà del tempo, ma se mai non si inizia....


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



spleen ha detto:


> Sicuro che ci vorrà del tempo, ma se mai non si inizia....


Ma non si può iniziare,le compagnie petrolifere non sarebbero mai d'accordo....!


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non si può iniziare,le compagnie petrolifere non sarebbero mai d'accordo....!


Eh lo so, toccherà fare le cose di nascosto. 
Infatti lo dicevo che è una faccenda di scelte politiche, di un po' di buona politica, che non si facesse sempre mettere a pecora dai diktat economici, dagli inconfessabili accordi che fanno l'interesse delle multinazionali.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



spleen ha detto:


> Eh lo so, toccherà fare le cose di nascosto.
> Infatti lo dicevo che è una faccenda di scelte politiche, di un po' di buona politica, che non si facesse sempre mettere a pecora dai diktat economici, dagli inconfessabili accordi che fanno l'interesse delle multinazionali.


La politica è al servizio delle multinazionali.....


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

Infatti il problema non è tecnologico ma economico-politico. Comunque limitare drasticamente le emissioni di anidride carbonica sarebbe necessario da subito, ma tutti in realtà se ne fregano.
Continuare a bruciare in grandi quantità  gas e petrolio per produrre elettricità è una scelta comoda, ma micidiale.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> -era - trascurabile, però tutto fa' brodo, se devi migliorare.
> Poi se il concetto è che vuoi andare a 200 kmh con un hammer, certo, è trascurabile.
> 
> E' la nostra idea di automobile e di spostamento che è da rivedere, prima di tutto.


No no non ERA è tutt'oggi.
L'efficienza delle celle fotovoltaiche in commercio è praticamente la stessa di 40 anni fa.
Con la superficie disponibile ci ricarichi SE VA BENE la batteria servizi (meno di 1 kWh) , non certo la batteria di trazione (25 kWh o giù di lì per una utilitaria ) con in mezzo un DC/DC per elevarti la tensione


----------



## ivanl (29 Settembre 2015)

le cose allo stato:
http://www.quattroruote.it/news/industria/2015/09/24/dieselgate_ho_una_volkswagen_e_adesso_.html
se e' cosi', mi vedono con il binocolo mentre sto col dito medio alzato....


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le batterie si prestano a miglioramenti tecnologici, (non lo dico io). Senza contare all' abbinamento di altre tecnologie.
> Inoltre non si è tenuto conto del fotovoltaico, le auto hanno anche una superfice che anzichè arroventarsi al sole inutilmente potrebbe essere sfruttata, alcuni laboratori stanno mettendo a punto persino vernici fotosensibili. Siamo solo all' inizio.


Le batterie esistono da tanti anni, non è una ricerca nata dopo il 2000. L'ibrido Toyota solo a batteria arriva a malapena a 20 km di autonomia. La Tesla fa molto meglio, ma comunque troppo poco. Al momento la scelta migliore resta il combustibile fossile. Secondo me le auto del futuro saranno si elettriche, ma senza batterie. Si narra che tale Nikola Tesla fosse riuscito a catturare l'energia dal cielo, considerando che non era uno che raccontava sciocchezze, forse la soluzione è lì, nel teletrasporto dell'energia.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Le batterie esistono da tanti anni, non è una ricerca nata dopo il 2000. L'ibrido Toyota solo a batteria arriva a malapena a 20 km di autonomia. La Tesla fa molto meglio, ma comunque troppo poco. Al momento la scelta migliore resta il combustibile fossile. Secondo me le auto del futuro saranno si elettriche, ma senza batterie. Si narra che tale Nikola Tesla fosse riuscito a catturare l'energia dal cielo, considerando che non era uno che raccontava sciocchezze, forse la soluzione è lì, nel teletrasporto dell'energia.


Cominciamo ad andare su due ruote invece che su quattro. Ho provato lo scooter elettrico bmw C evolution. Beh... è fantastico! 
Per il resto, quoto spleen e nobody.
Ne vedremo delle belle, quando ci decideremo a cambiare era mentale. Io credo che saranno i compratori a decretare il successo del motore elettrico. La sensibilità ecologica, soprattutto nelle generazioni nate negli anni 90 e 00 è molto alta.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> No no non ERA è tutt'oggi.
> L'efficienza delle celle fotovoltaiche in commercio è praticamente la stessa di 40 anni fa.
> Con la superficie disponibile ci ricarichi SE VA BENE la batteria servizi (meno di 1 kWh) , non certo la batteria di trazione (25 kWh o giù di lì per una utilitaria ) con in mezzo un DC/DC per elevarti la tensione





Zod ha detto:


> Le batterie esistono da tanti anni, non è una ricerca nata dopo il 2000. L'ibrido Toyota solo a batteria arriva a malapena a 20 km di autonomia. La Tesla fa molto meglio, ma comunque troppo poco. Al momento la scelta migliore resta il combustibile fossile. Secondo me le auto del futuro saranno si elettriche, ma senza batterie. Si narra che tale Nikola Tesla fosse riuscito a catturare l'energia dal cielo, considerando che non era uno che raccontava sciocchezze, forse la soluzione è lì, nel teletrasporto dell'energia.


http://www.greenstyle.it/auto-elett...-piu-efficienti-grazie-al-silicio-138159.html

L' ostacolo è politico, non tecnologico.
Ma tanto che lo dico a fare?

Nota, mio nonno nel 1915 correva con una auto con motore ciclo otto, come quello della mia auto. (100 anni fa, 100 anni !).


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> http://www.greenstyle.it/auto-elett...-piu-efficienti-grazie-al-silicio-138159.html
> 
> L' ostacolo è politico, non tecnologico.
> Ma tanto che lo dico a fare?
> ...


L'auto elettrica ne ha quasi 200 di anni

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storia_dell'auto_elettrica

Comunque si, è inutile. La mia idea è che se fosse stata una strada percorribile oggi avremmo tutti un'auto elettrica. In futuro vedremo, ma a meno di nuove incredibili scoperte, non mi aspetto molto dalle batterie.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'auto elettrica ne ha quasi 200 di anni
> 
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storia_dell'auto_elettrica
> 
> Comunque si, è inutile. La mia idea è che se fosse stata una strada percorribile oggi avremmo tutti un'auto elettrica. In futuro vedremo, ma a meno di nuove incredibili scoperte,* non mi aspetto molto dalle batterie*.


C' è anche chi rimpiange le carrozze se è per questo.
I tempi secondo me sono maturi perchè un sistema di propulsione che disperde due terzi dell'energia che gli viene fornita possa gradualmente essere messo in pensione.

NB: Il vecchi motore elettrico, (quello che ha duecento anni) ha un rendimento superiore al 90%


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C' è anche chi rimpiange le carrozze se è per questo.
> I tempi secondo me sono maturi perchè un sistema di propulsione che disperde due terzi dell'energia che gli viene fornita possa gradualmente essere messo in pensione.
> 
> NB: Il vecchi motore elettrico, (quello che ha duecento anni) ha un rendimento superiore al 90%


Non ho mai messo in discussione il rendimento. I problemi sono l'autonomia e i tempi di carica. Attualmente anche il costo, ma se avessero larga diffusione potrebbe ridursi in modo significativo. Non mi fido molto di chi annuncia la soluzione miracolosa che sarebbe perfetta se non fosse per un piccolo problema che stanno per risolvere. È la classica tecnica usata per attrarre investimenti. Venti anni fa si parlava dell'auto ad aria, che fine ha fatto? Ha raccolto tanti investimenti pubblici e privati ma alla fine non è mai stata messa in commercio. Eppure funzionava.

Se hai l'idea risolutiva fondi una startup, mostri l'idea ad un pubblico di potenziali investitori, raccogli finanziamenti, crei il prodotto e lo promuovi, se funziona diventi ricco. È una delle poche cose del capitalismo che funziona bene. Le batterie sono migliorate, ma troppo poco in cento anni, per aspettarsi proprio ora un balzo evolutivo. Poi per carità, magari domani esce la super batteria che fa 1200 km e si ricarica in 10 minuti.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho mai messo in discussione il rendimento. I problemi sono l'autonomia e i tempi di carica. Attualmente anche il costo, ma se avessero larga diffusione potrebbe ridursi in modo significativo. Non mi fido molto di chi annuncia la soluzione miracolosa che sarebbe perfetta se non fosse per un piccolo problema che stanno per risolvere. È la classica tecnica usata per attrarre investimenti. Venti anni fa si parlava dell'auto ad aria, che fine ha fatto? Ha raccolto tanti investimenti pubblici e privati ma alla fine non è mai stata messa in commercio. Eppure funzionava.
> 
> Se hai l'idea risolutiva fondi una startup, mostri l'idea ad un pubblico di potenziali investitori, raccogli finanziamenti, crei il prodotto e lo promuovi, se funziona diventi ricco. È una delle poche cose del capitalismo che funziona bene. Le batterie sono migliorate, ma troppo poco in cento anni, per aspettarsi proprio ora un balzo evolutivo. Poi per carità, magari domani esce la super batteria che fa 1200 km e si ricarica in 10 minuti.


Si ma capisci che per muovere investimenti adeguati serve una politica?
Se fare una startup costa relativamente poco, per convertire il sistema del trasporto servono massicci investimenti e un sostegno che vada oltre il generico appoggio morale, quando anche non emerge aperta ostilità verso questi argomenti.


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> http://www.greenstyle.it/auto-elett...-piu-efficienti-grazie-al-silicio-138159.html
> 
> L' ostacolo è politico, non tecnologico.
> Ma tanto che lo dico a fare?
> ...


Tu hai visto in vendita batterie al silicio?
E tuo nonno correva con batterie al silicio ?A parte che si tratta di batterie al Litio dove il silicio sostituisce  la grafite è ancora roba da laboratorio


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Venti anni fa si parlava dell'auto ad aria, che fine ha fatto? Ha raccolto tanti investimenti pubblici e privati ma alla fine non è mai stata messa in commercio. Eppure funzionava.


Aveva una densità di energia paragonabile a quella delle batterie al piombo e sul fatto che funzionasse c'erano parecchi dubbi. Si formava ghiaccio nell'espansione che bloccava i pistoni


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

http://attivissimo.blogspot.it/2015...aign=Feed:+Disinformatico+(Il+Disinformatico)


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/interni/gi-tre-auto-marciano-pip-grazie-cane-guardia-972407.html

PPfuel


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> *Tu hai visto in vendita batterie al silicio?*
> E tuo nonno correva con batterie al silicio ?A parte che si tratta di batterie al Litio dove il silicio sostituisce  la grafite è ancora roba da laboratorio


Ne riparliamo tra qualche anno.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Tu hai visto in vendita batterie al silicio?
> E tuo nonno correva con batterie al silicio ?*A parte che si tratta di batterie al Litio dove il silicio sostituisce  la grafite è ancora roba da laboratorio*


Anche la pila atomica di Fermi era roba di laboratorio, è diventata tecnologia corrente in 3 anni quando è nata l'esigenza di vaporizzare i giapponesi. L'accelerazione tecnologica in un dato settore dipende essenzialmente dalla volontà politica e di mercato.


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ne riparliamo tra qualche anno.


infatti. tra qualche anno


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche la pila atomica di Fermi era roba di laboratorio, è diventata tecnologia corrente in 3 anni quando è nata l'esigenza di vaporizzare i giapponesi. L'accelerazione tecnologica in un dato settore dipende essenzialmente dalla volontà politica e di mercato.


non ci sono problemi stringenti di costo nel settore militare, nell'automotive sì


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> infatti. tra qualche anno



Il tuo trattore va a benzina?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/interni/gi-tre-auto-marciano-pip-grazie-cane-guardia-972407.html
> 
> PPfuel


Grazie ho riso parecchio :carneval:


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Grazie ho riso parecchio :carneval:



boh non vedo cosa diavolo ci sia da ridere...


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> boh non vedo cosa diavolo ci sia da ridere...



Nulla,ma è ingenuo....lui ride sempre,pure alla guida del suo trattore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,ma è ingenuo....lui ride sempre,pure alla guida del suo trattore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il fatto è che io ho ben due cani da guardia ma non mi hanno mai aiutata a fare benzina
che sfaticate


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,ma è ingenuo....lui ride sempre,pure alla guida del suo trattore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

comunque, bei tempi quando da giovane guidavo il trattore di famiglia per le raccolte ... 
Oggi, non ho più quella disinvoltura e sicurezza ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> il fatto è che io ho ben due cani da guardia ma non mi hanno mai aiutata a fare benzina
> che sfaticate


Ogni tanto su questo forum approda un guitto!il classico fenomeno che c'è in ogni classe,dalle elementari alle medie,alle superiori.Solo che questo ha lasciato la scuola alle medie e ci tocca sopportarlo ,perchè a casa credo che la moglie sia intenta in ben altre cose.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto su questo forum approda un guitto!il classico fenomeno che c'è in ogni classe,dalle elementari alle medie,alle superiori.Solo che questo ha lasciato la scuola alle medie e ci tocca sopportarlo ,perchè a casa credo che la moglie sia intenta in ben altre cose.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma come mai c'è un lieve attrito tra di voi?
a me sembra un utente normale (vabbè, si fa per dire)


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> non ci sono problemi stringenti di costo nel settore militare, nell'automotive sì


Non ci sono problemi di costi di sviluppo in qualunque campo il mondo politico-economico voglia investire... militare, ambientale, energetico, spaziale. 
La conquista della Luna ad esempio non aveva una valenza militare (nella ricerca spaziale ai militari basta saper mandare e gestire un satellite in orbita) ma politica. Poi le ricadute sono state in qualunque campo dell'elettronica di consumo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> ma come mai c'è un lieve attrito tra di voi?
> a me sembra un utente normale (vabbè, si fa per dire)


Perchè è un coglione.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche la pila atomica di Fermi era roba di laboratorio, è diventata tecnologia corrente in 3 anni quando è nata l'esigenza di vaporizzare i giapponesi. L'accelerazione tecnologica in un dato settore dipende essenzialmente dalla volontà politica e di mercato.


L'esigenza era quella di battere sul tempo i tedeschi. L'accellerazione tecnologica in un dato settore dipende da quate risorse ci impieghi, il che dipende a sua volta da enne fattori, non ultimo il mercato. Ma se vuoi stare sul mercato devi essere competitivo, cioè non puoi permetterti una teconologia che costi troppo per essere implementata rimanendo concorrenziale rispetto agli altri. Ecco perchè i tedeschi baravano, detto in due parole.


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'esigenza era quella di battere sul tempo i tedeschi. L'accellerazione tecnologica in un dato settore dipende da quate risorse ci impieghi, il che dipende a sua volta da enne fattori, non ultimo il mercato. Ma se vuoi stare sul mercato devi essere competitivo, cioè non puoi permetterti una teconologia che costi troppo per essere implementata rimanendo concorrenziale rispetto agli altri. Ecco perchè i tedeschi baravano, detto in due parole.



allora era meglio non pagare l'IVA!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora era meglio non pagare l'IVA!


...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


è un modo come un altro per essere competitivi
e nemmeno inquina


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'esigenza era quella di battere sul tempo i tedeschi. L'accellerazione tecnologica in un dato settore dipende da quate risorse ci impieghi, il che dipende a sua volta da enne fattori, non ultimo il mercato. Ma se vuoi stare sul mercato devi essere competitivo, cioè non puoi permetterti una teconologia che costi troppo per essere implementata rimanendo concorrenziale rispetto agli altri. Ecco perchè i tedeschi baravano, detto in due parole.


Certo, un privato investe solo se c'è ritorno economico, uno stato chiaramente considera anche altre esigenze. Investire centinaia di miliardi di dollari per migliaia di ICBM che possano assicurare la totale distruzione di ogni forma di vita sulla terra, non ha nessun ritorno economico. Eppure almeno tre stati lo stanno facendo da tempo. 
I tedeschi non baravano, la strategia finale puntava ad uno scopo che fortunatamente non è stato raggiunto. Lo sviluppo della tecnologia missilistica e del motore a reazione sui caccia poteva cambiare l'esito della guerra, se solo fosse arrivata anche un paio d'anni prima.


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo, un privato investe solo se c'è ritorno economico, uno stato chiaramente considera anche altre esigenze. Investire centinaia di miliardi di dollari per migliaia di ICBM che possano assicurare la totale distruzione di ogni forma di vita sulla terra, non ha nessun ritorno economico. Eppure almeno tre stati lo stanno facendo da tempo.
> I tedeschi *non baravano,* la strategia finale puntava ad uno scopo che fortunatamente non è stato raggiunto. Lo sviluppo della tecnologia missilistica e del motore a reazione sui caccia poteva cambiare l'esito della guerra, se solo fosse arrivata anche un paio d'anni prima.


truffavano?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo, un privato investe solo se c'è ritorno economico, uno stato chiaramente considera anche altre esigenze. Investire centinaia di miliardi di dollari per migliaia di ICBM che possano assicurare la totale distruzione di ogni forma di vita sulla terra, non ha nessun ritorno economico. Eppure almeno tre stati lo stanno facendo da tempo.
> *I tedeschi non baravano*, la strategia finale puntava ad uno scopo che fortunatamente non è stato raggiunto. Lo sviluppo della tecnologia missilistica e del motore a reazione sui caccia poteva cambiare l'esito della guerra, se solo fosse arrivata anche un paio d'anni prima.


Mi riferivo ad oggi ed al mercato delle auto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Ottobre 2015)

Mah, sarà che i nostri amici Tedeschi hanno un'indole un po' troppo seriosa, sarà che quando sbagliano tendono ad ingigantire anche impropriamente la portata dei loro errori o sarà che amano primeggiare nel campo della tecnica, ma stavolta li trovo un po' più difficili da capire del solito.
Cioè, ho ancora abbastanza fresche le nozioni sui motori endotermici sui quali ho dovuto sostenere qualche esamuccio e ricordo bene che una delle rogne peggiori per la progettazione dei diesel puliti (che si definiscono tecnicamente 'motori ad accensione per compressione') non era tanto la presenza di ossidi d'azoto, ma il particolato.
Ora, se la riduzione del particolato richiede l'introduzione di tutto un sistema supplementare di filtraggio che, pur implemetato in modo disgustoso (cioè avete presente che le schifezze passano nell'olio di lubrificazione, sporcandolo e rendendolo abrasivo come la sabbia prima di venir rifiltrate e ribruciate parzialmente ogni tot tempo, creando schiofzzine ancor più sottili e soprattutto concentrate?), che i produttori non hanno potuto evitare di appiccicare ai motori, i Nox si possono invece ridurre facilmente controllando il processo di combustione (cioè peggiorandolo...).
Da EURO4 a EURO5 iNox devono calare da 25 a 18 gr/km, che non è tanto...
Il ricircolo c'è già, basta ritarare la centralina per far mangiare un po' più di combusti e variare i parametri della combustione ed il gioco è fatto...
L'unica fregatura è che si perde potenza (che poi nel diesel te ne accorgi anche un po' meno, data la coppia che ha, e poi, a volerla dire tutta il motore diesel è già termodinamicamente meno efficiente del benzina, solo che lo puoi far andare anche a olio di semi e quindi è più conveniente dal punto di vista economico...).
Ecco il punto: si perde potenza...

Forse qualche dirigente teutonico aveva paura che Quattroruote notasse che il loro  nuovo 2000 tdi aveva 3 cavalli in meno della versione precedente? 
Forse...

Eppure bastava riprogrammare la centralina.
Cioè farlo prima, non ora che hanno perso circa un terzo della capitalizzazione in borsa, potenzialmente milioni di clienti e certamente la faccia.


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad oggi ed al mercato delle auto.


avevo capito male... oggi si.


----------



## Ingenuo (1 Ottobre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Da EURO4 a EURO5 iNox devono calare da 25 a 18 gr/km, che non è tanto...


Da 0,25 a 0,18


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Da 0,25 a 0,18


Sì, si hai ragione: andavo a memoria, sorry...


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, sarà che i nostri amici Tedeschi hanno un'indole un po' troppo seriosa, sarà che quando sbagliano tendono ad ingigantire anche impropriamente la portata dei loro errori o sarà che amano primeggiare nel campo della tecnica, ma stavolta li trovo un po' più difficili da capire del solito.
> Cioè, ho ancora abbastanza fresche le nozioni sui motori endotermici sui quali ho dovuto sostenere qualche esamuccio e ricordo bene che una delle rogne peggiori per la progettazione dei diesel puliti (che si definiscono tecnicamente 'motori ad accensione per compressione') non era tanto la presenza di ossidi d'azoto, ma il particolato.
> Ora, se la riduzione del particolato richiede l'introduzione di tutto un sistema supplementare di filtraggio che, pur implemetato in modo disgustoso (cioè avete presente che le schifezze passano nell'olio di lubrificazione, sporcandolo e rendendolo abrasivo come la sabbia prima di venir rifiltrate e ribruciate parzialmente ogni tot tempo, creando schiofzzine ancor più sottili e soprattutto concentrate?), che i produttori non hanno potuto evitare di appiccicare ai motori, i Nox si possono invece ridurre facilmente controllando il processo di combustione (cioè peggiorandolo...).
> Da EURO4 a EURO5 iNox devono calare da 25 a 18 gr/km, che non è tanto...
> ...


Ho scritto le stesse identiche cose giorni fa....!
Qui dentro gira ingenuo il coglione che mi ha dato del cazzaro....come sempre è stato dimostrato quanto ingenuo è coglione e quanto io gli possa pisciare beatamente in culo per quello che concerne qualsiasi cosa.:rotfl:

Tornando ad esseri seri,la questione è che si perderebbe troppa potenza....


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto le stesse identiche cose giorni fa....!
> Qui dentro gira ingenuo il coglione che mi ha dato del cazzaro....come sempre è stato dimostrato quanto ingenuo è coglione e quanto io gli possa pisciare beatamente in culo per quello che concerne qualsiasi cosa.:rotfl:
> 
> Tornando ad esseri seri,la questione è che *si perderebbe troppa potenza.*...


troppa quanto?
3 cavalli sono tanti?


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> troppa quanto?
> 3 cavalli sono tanti?


Più è potente più perdi.

Secondo le mie fonti dal 5 a 10 per cento....e non è una cazzata....Su 250 cavalli sono 25...ma non è solo una questione di potenza pura,ma anche di erogazione,di risposta del motore...


----------

